
An Angled Plug Just Fixed Everything Wrong with Apple's MacBook Power Adapter - pbhowmic
http://gizmodo.com/a-simple-angled-plug-just-fixed-everything-wrong-with-a-1764108021?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
chmaynard
Not a bad product idea, but the headline is clickbait.

